

Event driven programming ebook with Python examples - rd108
http://eventdrivenpgm.sourceforge.net/event_driven_programming.pdf

======
rd108
"Hollywood Principle: "Don't call us; we'll call you." ... You implement the
interfaces, you get registered. You get called when the time is right. This
requires a distinctly different way of thinking to that which is taught in
introductory programming where the student dictates the flow of control." —
Dafydd Rees

Great, free ebook by Stephen Ferg. Well-written, conversational style.

